# écran noir



## doris (25 Février 2006)

bonjour, l'écran de mon ibook est soudainement devenu couleur pixels de télévision, puis l'image a fondu en noir, et depuis l'écran est resté noir . la batterie est complètement chargée
l'ordi ne prend plus en compte les CD, et le tirroir ne s'ouvre d'alleurs plus automatiquement

quand c'est arrivé hier soir il me restait un peu plus de deux gigas sur le disque dur, le système était ralenti .
je travaille la photo et ai injecté ces derniers mois 4000 images dans iphoto...
acheté en octobre 2003, l'écran en  avait été remplacé par apple en juillet 2004 ( deux tiers d'écran noir, décidément...) mais j'étais encore sous garantie
je précise que depuis je me suis absentée en deux voyages pendant quinze mois, l ibook a donc peu servi

est ce seulement un problème d'écran, mon disque due est il mort ? y a t il un moyen de récupérer les données si tel était le cas ?
quelqu'un a t il idée du prix d'une réparation, ou d'un écran ?

meric de vos réponses, je n'y comprends rien, et suis plus inquiète de mes documents que de mon ibook même, même si très déçue...

doris

ibook G3, 900mgz, 40GO, 256 MO


----------



## chroukin (25 Février 2006)

Si tu devais changer l'écran, ça ne te coûterait pas si cher que ça : http://www.pbparts.com/shop/_i

Encore faut-il savoir l'installer, et savoir si c'est réellement le problème 

Mais je ne pense pas que le fait d'avoir peu d'espace sur le disque (même si tu en as vraiment trop peu de libre) engendre l'arrêt d'un écran et 'impossibilité de lire des CD.


----------



## doris (25 Février 2006)

merci pour la réponse, je crois malheureusement que ça va être plus grave...
je viens de m'apercevoir que le ventilo était en route dans le sac, j'ai sorti l'ordi qui était en veille, il était brûlant...j'ai lu un message sur un problèem similaire...
je crois que mon i book est mort...


----------



## doris (25 Février 2006)

encore du nouveau : ce n'est pas un problème d'écran, j'ai enlevé et remis la batterie, mon ordi s'est allumé, enfin presque, l'écran de démarrage est apparu puis ce fut un festival de couleurs, des rayures de données illisibles et bariolées qui défilaient le long de l'écran, puis quand je ferme l'ordi, l'écran ne s'éteint plus...à l'aide !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Février 2006)

doris a dit:
			
		

> encore du nouveau : ce n'est pas un problème d'écran, j'ai enlevé et remis la batterie, mon ordi s'est allumé, enfin presque, l'écran de démarrage est apparu puis ce fut un festival de couleurs, des rayures de données illisibles et bariolées qui défilaient le long de l'écran, puis quand je ferme l'ordi, l'écran ne s'éteint plus...à l'aide !!!


j'ai un copain qui avait un problème similaire au tien sur un PB12 ... démarrage correct jusqu'à l'apparition du grisé puis hop l'écran se découpait parfois en tranches parfois en multicouleurs

Un hardtest par le cd d'installation a décélé immédiatement un problème de mémoire vidéo .... retour au SAV .... remplacement de la carte mère et tout est rentré dans l'ordre  

Le disque dur n'avait rien à voir et le PB12 est revenu avec ses données exactement à l'identique d'avant son départ pour le SAV


.


----------



## doris (26 Février 2006)

tu me redonnes un peu d espoir jo . hier mon ordi a repris vie pour un quinzaine de minutes, j'ai cru que j'allais pouvour tout sauvegarder, puis au moment de graver, les rayures sont revenues...
maintenant il alterne entre noir ou rayures...
je ne peux pas faire le hardwaretest, car il ne lit plus les cd...
vivement demain, l'ouverture des magasins d'informatique...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2006)

doris a dit:
			
		

> tu me redonnes un peu d espoir jo . hier mon ordi a repris vie pour un quinzaine de minutes, j'ai cru que j'allais pouvour tout sauvegarder, puis au moment de graver, les rayures sont revenues...
> maintenant il alterne entre noir ou rayures...
> je ne peux pas faire le hardwaretest, car il ne lit plus les cd...
> vivement demain, l'ouverture des magasins d'informatique...


J'espère que tu as au moins essayé la totale des possibilités de réparation ou de test soft??

A) Démarrer depuis le CD d'installation pour le hardtest
    ------------------------------------------------------
Démarrer en apppuyant sur "C"


B) Réparation des autorisations
    -----------------------------
1) finder
2) Applications
2) utilitaires
3) utilitaire de disque

C) Nettoyage et remise en ordre par ONYX
    ----------------------------------------
à télécharger ici http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html


D) Reset PRAM
    -----------
1) démarrer le mac
2) dès lque l'on entend le bang appuyer sur POMME+ALT+P+R en même temps
3) laisser ces 3 touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce ce que on entende 3x le bang
4) relâcher ensuite les touches

E) Reset NVRAM
    -------------
1) POMME+ALT+O+F
2) taper reset-nvram <retour>
3) taper set-defaults <retour>
4) taper reset-all <retour>

F) Reset ECRAN
    -------------
Démarrer avec "R" enfoncé


G) Démarrage en mode SAFE
     ---------------------------
1) presser le bouton d'alimantation
2) attendre le bong
3) aussitot appuyer sur shift et le relâcher lorsque l'écran gris apparait avec sa pizza


----------



## doris (26 Février 2006)

non, puisque je ne peux pas lire  de cd, je insère, il ne se passe rien
et puis la mon ecran est noir, je n'ai pas accès au finder, je n ai accès a rien...
quand les problèmes surgissent, je n'y connais rien, mais vraiment rien !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2006)

doris a dit:
			
		

> non, puisque je ne peux pas lire  de cd, je insère, il ne se passe rien
> et puis la mon ecran est noir, je n'ai pas accès au finder, je n ai accès a rien...
> quand les problèmes surgissent, je n'y connais rien, mais vraiment rien !


commence par réaliser la manoeuvre A)

c'est-à-dire:
Glisse ton cd dans ton mac  puis presse le bouton de démarrage en appuyant en même temps sur la touche C

dis-moi si ça démarre sur ton cd de cette façon?

courage!


----------



## JacquesBe (26 Février 2006)

Salut,
Les suggestions de jo_6466 me semblent très pertinentes mais j'essaierais pour commencer de brancher cet iBook sur un écran externe.
Le connecteur est présent sur l'iBook. Il suffit de retrouver le câble livré avec l'appareil et de le brancher sur un autre écran.
Si ça marche, tout peut-être sauvé et le pb. est l'écran uniquement.

Good luck.

JBé


----------



## doris (26 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> commence par réaliser la manoeuvre A)
> 
> c'est-à-dire:
> Glisse ton cd dans ton mac  puis presse le bouton de démarrage en appuyant en même temps sur la touche C
> ...




merci jo, effectivement le cd tourne un moment, mais comme mon écran est noir, que puis-je faire ensuite ?!


----------



## bergamote (26 Février 2006)

Ce que vous décrivez ressemble à un problème de carte vidéo (l'écran qui se désagrège, les lignes de couleurs, le noir, etc...). Cela entraîne le changement de la carte mère.
Il faudrait mettre la main sur un autre mac, un cable firewire, et transférer la totalité de vos données (données + profil utilisateur). Quelqu'un de votre entourage peut-il vous dépanner ?


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2006)

doris a dit:
			
		

> merci jo, effectivement le cd tourne un moment, mais comme mon écran est noir, que puis-je faire ensuite ?!


Pas grand chose dans ces conditions en effet .... pour moi il s'agit comme je l'ai mentionné dans mon premier post un problème de memoire video .... il te remplaceront la carte mère ... j'espère que tu es sous Applecare sinon cela va te coûter un os

Un dernier essai: 
1) presser le bouton d'alimentation
2) attendre le bong
3) aussitot appuyer sur shift et le relâcher lorsque l'écran gris apparait avec sa pizza
 .... dis-moi si l'écran s'allume dans ce cas


----------



## doris (26 Février 2006)

ben non jo, ça ne marche pas, j'avais déjà essayé ce matin
tout le monde semble d'accord sur un problème de carte mère, j'appellerai demain des réparateurs apple pour avoir leur avis, et leurs tarifs
bergamote, est ce possible de transférer les données si je 'ai pas accès aux info de mon écran-noir- ? et dans ce cas où j'y arrive est ce que j'économise "un os"
quant à brancher sur un autre écran Jbé, cefut mon premier réflexe, sans résultat, maislà encore, ai-je fait ce qu'il fallait ?!
enfin merci à tous, j'en saurai un peu plus demain...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2006)

Si tu tiens vraiment à mettre à l'abri tes données avant l'envoi de ton PB au SAV il existe bien le moyen suivant que mentionnait plus haut Bergamote

C'est le mode "TARGET" .. entre TON mac et un mac de SECOURS

Grâce à ce mode de fonctionnement :
- ton disque dur sera vu par le MAC de secours comme un 2eme disque dur
- le mac de secours , dont l'ecran fonctionne lui , permettra de transferer le contenu de ton disque sur le sien

Pour placer ton Mac dans ce mode il faut:

1) Allumer le mac DE SECOURS (le TIEN reste lui éteint pour le moment).
2) Brancher le câble firewire entre les deux Mac.
3) Allumer TON mac TOUT EN MAINTENANT LA TOUCHE "T" ENFONCÉE !
4) Le logo "firewire" apparaît alors à l'écran de ton mac (que tu ne verras pas forcément!
5) L'icône du disque dur de TON mac apparaît à l'écran du mac de  SECOURS comme un simple volume amovible !
6) tu peux maintenant transferer ce qui t'interesse sur le mac de SECOURS

Bonne récupération


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Février 2006)

Je viens de lire dans la notice du PB12 ceci:

Si l'ecran devient subitment noir ou que votre systeme se bloque, démarrez votre PB comme suit:
1) debranchez tout appareil raccordé excepté l'alimentation secteur
2) maintenez les touches "pomme" et "CTRL" enfoncées  et appuyez sur le bouton démarrage


A essayer!


----------



## doris (10 Mars 2006)

bonjour, 
je reviens aux nouvelles pour vous dire que vous aviez bien vu, c'est bien la catre mère qu'il faut remplacer
-mauvaise nouvelle car 600 euros...
-bonne nouvelle car mon ibook fait partie d'une série ayant un défaut de fabrication : c'est aux frais d'apple

donc pour ceux qui comme moi étaient en brousse sans internet, sachez que certains des ibook G3, 14 pouces, 40go, ont un problème...

merci encore pour votre aide

doris


----------



## Vélane (12 Mars 2006)

Soucis

1.Mon ecran de veille ne montre plus les images que je selectionne (l'ecran en veille reste noir)
Pourtant, dans ma selection,quand je visualise, ca marche.... 

2. Ou trouver les supers ecrans de veille-aquarium ou feu de bois ?
(Les liens qu'on me fournit sont trop moches, les poissons par exemple font faux par rapport aux ordis allumés des magasins d'expo):rose: 

3. Depuis quand macgeneration lance des bannieres de pub pour les pv (vaio?) :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

Vélane a dit:
			
		

> Soucis
> 
> 1.Mon ecran de veille ne montre plus les images que je selectionne (l'ecran en veille reste noir)
> Pourtant, dans ma selection,quand je visualise, ca marche....
> ...


Il y a cela ...
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/3d-aquarium-osx.html
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/icons_screensavers/marineaquariumosx.html


.


----------



## Vélane (12 Mars 2006)

Merci 
T'en a avec des feux de bois ? (c'est pas si cher que je le pensais  )


----------

